# What’s my GSD mixed with?



## Maerz58 (Apr 2, 2019)

She just turned 8 weeks old and I have no clue what she could be mixed with.
https://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=519811&stc=1&d=1554424813


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

No way to tell at this age and no way to know for certain at any age without DNA testing. She is adorable so just love her. It should not matter what she is.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

You have 2 of same threads going under diff forums. choose one


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Very cute!


----------

